# Introductions and first tank



## Kugamazog (May 12, 2010)

Hello, I'm starting out in dart frogs. I have been interested in keeping pdfs for several months, but I couldn't start until the end of the semester. I am a graduate student in entomology, so I have a good deal of experience keeping different biomes. I only recently found this forum, and I read through a good number of the other threads. I currently have an empty 75 gallon tank, but I think I should start by making a small backup 10 gallon.

What I couldn't seem to find from the threads, however, was the simplest, most modest, backup tank for emergencies.

So my current plan is:

-a 1 inch tall flat false bottom made out of eggcrate (though I know good, cheap supplier or link) with 2 inch wide PVC supports

-1 inch of clay pellets (Hydroton seems to be good)

-1 inch of peat moss

-Single 1/2 inch pvc pipe coming in from the left, back that stops about halfway down the tank to open for misting.

-Back covered with a Coco panel or fern tree panel with holes for the vapor. I can't seem to find a good vendor for this either. This link is for one in Great Britain. 

-The PVC vapor outputs covered with plastic canvas similar to this one.

After that settles in, plant it with bromeliads on the panel and something cute for sale on the bottom.

Here's a poorly drawn diagram in paint:










I plan on having D. auratus or D. leucomelas if that helps. What do you think?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I think that sounds great.

An emergency tank can be simple. Maybe a bit of hydroton, throw in some substrate and vines. Maybe a hut. 

I used plastic containers that I got from Lowes that have umm handle things on the sides that snap the container closed tight. Then I cut a small couple square holes in it and covered with screen, for ventilation if needed. If more humidity is needed I cover those holes with duct tape. 

When I put my frogs in, they tried to jump out when I opened the lid. So I cut a very small hole, just large enough to fit the end of a funnel, and covered that. Next frogs to inhabit the emergency/QT tank will get fed through the small funnel hole. 

Mind you, I am a newb and have only acquired my first frogs in the past couple weeks.


----------



## Kugamazog (May 12, 2010)

Alright, first step is done. I obtained a tree fern fiber background panel from blackjungle. I then carved into the panel with a utility knife until I could fit the PVC through. After siliconing the background into place, I used the excess fibers to cover the PVC. Some screen blocks anything from crawling into the opening. The tank is designed exactly like the diagram in the first post, except that there is no false bottom.










Terra-lite pellets on the bottom, Exo-terra Forest Moss on top of that with some screen in between. Bamboo tube and coconut hut to spruce it up.










The PVC connects to the humidifier. I found one at walgreens that holds a fair bit of water. The opening wasn't exact, but I was able to silicone a 3/4'' tube to it.

Next step is to add plants. This is my first tank, so I have no idea what to add. I know to add a brom or two. The creeping fig seemed rather hardy from all the posts I've read. Any suggestions or comments on current developments?

I plan on adding 2-3 highland bronze auratus to this tank until I get comfortable and work on my 75 gallon tank.


----------



## Amanda0192 (Aug 7, 2009)

Kugamazog said:


> Alright, first step is done. I obtained a tree fern fiber background panel from blackjungle. I then carved into the panel with a utility knife until I could fit the PVC through. After siliconing the background into place, I used the excess fibers to cover the PVC. Some screen blocks anything from crawling into the opening. The tank is designed exactly like the diagram in the first post, except that there is no false bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pothos is a great plant. They are really hardy and spread really well. Another few plants that I've had good luck with are peperomia trinervula and any kind of alocasia.

Broms are really good - my darts actually like to hide on the inside of them sometimes  but I've had bad luck when i put them towards the bottom of my tank due to moisture. The ones that thrive are in holes more towards the top of my viv.

And as for the type of darts, I wouldn't recommend auratus. Now, being honest, I'm not a dart genius . I began this hobby about a year and a half ago, and got my 1st darts six months into the hobby. I got four Leucs and i am SO happy that I chose them. They all seem to have their own personalities, and I never get tired of watching them. I've never had Auratus, but from what I hear they are very shy and timid. I don't want to sound like a downer, just thought I'd give my input  but it really is a great hobby... and a very addicting one as well lol 

Good Luck and make sure to post pictures !!


----------



## RMB (Nov 26, 2009)

You're off to a good start! Glad you decided to skip the false bottom, I was going to recommend that as it's not necessary with the clay pellets. Others may have pointed this out to you, but that looks like grape wood. Grape wood molds a lot when in damp vivs. That isn't necessarily a problem, it's harmless to the frogs, but it freaks some people out. It may go away by itself eventually, or if you heavily seed with springtails, they'll help control it. Give us a shot with the fogger on, I'd like to see how it works! I'm on my third tank and have yet to hook up any kind of automated misting system, I like hand spraying. My first frogs where also 4 leucs, and they're really cool. No experience with auratus, but for some reason I've never been interested in them. I'd go with 2 for a 10gal.


----------



## RMB (Nov 26, 2009)

Pothos is also a good plant, and you'll soon have more than you know what to do with. I'd set you up if you where closer. I don't believe broms are necessary for either auratus or leucs, save them for the 75 where you'll have more room.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

RMB said:


> Pothos is also a good plant, and you'll soon have more than you know what to do with. I'd set you up if you where closer. I don't believe broms are necessary for either auratus or leucs, save them for the 75 where you'll have more room.


Agreed. Broms would need a fair bit of room to grow, plus Auratus really wouldn't need them. You would need to vertify it to provide ample space for broms. Personally I would just throw in some cuttings of pothos, plant some creeping fig cuttings below the background, and maybe through in a saxifraga or alocasia.


----------



## Nightstalker (Mar 30, 2010)

Good start on the tank and smart man for using a human grade humidifier. I learned that AFTER I bought the zoo med one.

As far as the auratus go, I have 2 CR and 2 B/B. 1 CR and the 2 B/B I got from Pat Nabors a few weeks ago. They small little dudes and I have them in separate plastic shoeboxes atm. (Sorry I neer mentioned it guys, but I've been on the busy side. Pictures soon) The other CR is older and is also from Pats line. Yes, they do tend to be on the shy side, but when I am not in my office, I see it out and about a bit, but they are nowhere near as bold as tincs or leucs, for example. I knew they were shy before I got them, but I love the colors and pattern. I currently just have the one CR in the viv.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...first-build-log-exo-terra-36-x-18-x-24-a.html

(There is a point to this) This is a link to my build thread. If you look on the last page, 3rd pic down is of 2 broms that I planted in the top back right corner. On the one that is closest, with the petal that is coming towards you, you see a nice little resting spot there towards the base of the brom. Now, go two pictures up to the shot of the whole tank to really see where it is. That spot is where I usually find Lemmy. (My wife named him. Works) I've sat back and watched it and the little dude can climb. Even though slipperhead said they don't NEED it at this point, it really seems to enjoy it. They will hide a lot, so will find them in the coco hut often.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I have 4 auratus froglets.

One hangs out under the leaf litter. One hangs out under the overhanging leaf of a paph. The other two go flying through the tank, jumping from plant to plant to glass back to plant. They fall into the pond and start over. They climb all levels of the tank and hang out on the top ledge built into the background, looking down into the tank. When they get pooped out, they go hang out under the paph leaf with the other frog. 

So, I would say that maybe they will be shy, but maybe they will be insane like my two flying auratus. 

eta: I'm going to try to take a video


----------



## ktewell (Dec 17, 2009)

I've said this before, but there is a lot of variability in boldness for auratus. Some won't even come out to feed unless I sit motionless for 5 minutes or more, while some are guaranteed to be out and about even when I stick my hands in the viv to trim a plant.


----------



## Kugamazog (May 12, 2010)

I think I'll go with a few ferns for the fiberboard from someone in the classifieds. To cover the background, some oak leaf creeping fig will do. And for the ground, this lemon butter fern seems sufficient. In addition, I have some "Terrarium Moss" I bought at Petsmart. No brom since several of you concluded it wasn't worth it.

The humidifier was a $40 one at Walgreens. I carved some 3/4'' tube then just siliconed all around it. It has these threaded detachment pieces that let me remove just the reservoir. 










Ouput was covered in mesh then silicone and then fern fiber. If I had to do this again, I would drop the fern fiber. I tried to make it blend in, but it got very messy very fast. 










Seconds after turning the humidifier on.










About 3 minutes later.










Suggestions/Comments?


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Pretty cool, but your frogs will get lost!!!


----------



## RMB (Nov 26, 2009)

Looks like a bad college movie in there. Curious as to whether you'll still need to mist if you fog it like that frequently.


----------



## Kugamazog (May 12, 2010)

Update! I received my plants from blackjungle. I went to the San Antonio Reptile Expo. Reptiles Etcetera had a few frogs set up. I found some leucs and went ahead and got three of them. They look fantastic. I have a 75g I plan on building later in the summer, so the auratus will go in there. 

Everything is on timers now. The humidifer comes on for 2 minutes four times a day. The light is on a separate timer that runs the light cycle at night.










Tank currently. Contains pothos, lemon butter fern, and two small vines (hopefully one will take over the back panel).










One of the leucs.










Another.


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

This SA reptile show was very big for what we usually get. There were 2 people selling darts which is unheard of normally so it's a good thing you got yours when you did! You also opted for the better of the 2 sellers. My friend has purchased darts from that other seller and they always died.
Nice set up, I'm sure your new frogs will be very happy in it!


----------



## Kugamazog (May 12, 2010)

Hey guys, just an update. Leucs are doing great and they have become very relaxed around me. It's almost to the point that they don't even flinch when I open the tank.

I took a couple of videos of them eating. I don't think I've seen many videos this up-close and in focus, now that I think about it.

I have been feeding them at the front-center of the tank, so they hang out in front when they are hungry now. I just pushed the camera up against the tank, and hit record.

Video 1

Video 2 (The better of the two)


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I love feeding videos. Great looking little frogs


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

O wow haha compared to the beginning it looks awesome now  and nice Leucs, they were my first as well


----------

